# How does one become an MP reservist?



## RogueLeader (7 Jan 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking to become a reservist MP while finishing school, and then become a reg force MP afterwards , but I have no idea how. The reservist requirements for being an MP are vague at best, so I was hoping someone could fill me in. Specifically, do I need college education or just my grade 10? Is transferring up common? Is it possible?

For reference, I was hoping to join the 2nd MPU based in Kingston.

Secondly, what is the difference between an MP and an MPO? Do they preform similar tasks? Would you rather be an MPO rather then an MP?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Franko (7 Jan 2011)

Read the threads that are in this forum-

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,54.0.html

*Locked*

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

